# NGD 41 D-28 Authentic



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My newest acoustic arrived from My Favorite Guitars in Florida, today.
This will put a grin on my face for a long time. I thought I'd still be keeping my Martin HD-28V but there is no need with the new guitar.








 terryf1960


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Amazing! How is it? ...and how badly did it embarrass your HD-28V? 

Congrats, and feel free to post as many pictures as you want!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KeyserSoze said:


> Amazing! How is it? ...and how badly did it embarrass your HD-28V?
> 
> Congrats, and feel free to post as many pictures as you want!


To tell you the truth it embarrassed my HD-28V more than I'd like to admit. I compared my HD-28V to a 41A a couple weeks ago at the 12th fret and thought my HD-28V hung in there pretty good. It wasn't till I got my own 41A and did the comparison where I do 95% of my playing that I noticed how much more superior the D-28A was. 
Now unfortunately I've got to let it go for a week as I take it in to Folkway for a setup. The action is a bit on the high side for me.

Here is a clip I recorded last night as a demo. WARNING: Sloppy play. By the time I recorded this I had already been playing for about 4 hours and my fingers were pretty much shot, especially trying to finger that higher action that I'm not used to as I like my action a bit on the low side.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

must be nice, do you think buying and importing was cheaper than a canadian purchase ? ie folkway ?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> must be nice, do you think buying and importing was cheaper than a canadian purchase ? ie folkway ?


Unfortunately yes. I really tried to buy in Canada but no Canadian dealer wanted to come even close. The big dealers don't even want to budge off their list. It comes down to what a dealer is willing to discount from MAP. There are a couple dealers in the US that will give you the full 40% off MAP. I'm not sure if there are any other costs that Canadian dealers incur that makes it so they can't discount or they just don't want to discount 40%
The D-28 Authentic cost me $5,159 US shipped. After currency conversion brokerage, etc the final tally is just under $6,900. Long&Mcquade has it listed for $,8,969. Other dealers were about a couple hundred cheaper. I also bought a D-18GE about a month earlier. The savings between these 2 guitars would buy another high end guitar.
I really want to buy in Canada but I simply can't leave that much cash on the table. You might think that its better to be able to get your hands on the guitar first to see if you really like it but there is no advantage like that on high end guitars. Most retailers you'd have to order it in anyway and put a deposit on it that commits you to a guitar you've never played. Or even if they have one in you have to either like it or not. I believe that for the most part the higher end guitars are fairly consistent. The 2 I got are amazing. Unfortunately the only problem I have withe D-18GE is that I'm not bonding well with the wider string spacing at the bridge for my style of playing so I'll be selling it and will pick up the D-18 Authentic 1939 in the future.
As well the bonus was I ordered this guitar last Friday and had it in my hands yesterday. It took 5 days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Your playing sounds wonderful to me...even after 4-hour tired fingers.

ENJOY...How could you not!!??..LOL


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I got a full 40 percent off the US list price on my D41 fm MFG at the end of May this year (about 20 percent under the Minimum Advertised Price or MAP) Full factory lifetime warranty as the original purchaser, registered right away w Martin a day or two after receiving it. Paperwork from Martin back to me a couple of weeks later. 
The best I was offered here was about 15 percent off full list from one local dealer and 100 percent of the list price, no deals, from L&M. I also contacted Folkway and although their price was less than L&M it was still not much off list. I saved a bit over $2500 Canadian after paying the shipping/taxes over the Canadian prices on a D41. I don't know about you, but 2500 bucks is a lot of money and better in my pocket/bank account.

MFG is authorized by Martin to do internet sales (it is on the Martin website). There are several other bigger dealers in the US that have the same authorization, like Sam Ash, LA Guitar Sales etc. I only dealt with MFG as they had consistently high reviews from buyers on the Acoustic Guitar Forum and the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum. I sent an email through his website and he came back in about 5 minutes with a price including shipping that was about 40 percent off the US manufacturer suggested list price, no questions asked for a brand new factory warranteed D41.

Guitarman2 seems very happy with his dealings with MFG as well.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats!

I did buy my Martin D18 from a dealer in Canada.
I bought it from cosmo music. With the exchange rate and 15% off on boxing day + free shipping + only one tax was around $50 more from buying down in the US.

I think I paid just around $1900.

But yes, with the prices now days, no way I buy from a Canadian dealer, especially with the 40% off of MSRP.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Davestp1 said:


> Guitarman2 seems very happy with his dealings with MFG as well.


Dave, as I said before I really want to buy Canadian but my gawd, how can I when I'm getting these guitars this cheap. I never would have been able to afford a D-28 Authentic with Canadian dealer prices. It just wouldn't have happened. The guitar cost me $6,700 Canadian all in. In Canada it would have been just a hair over 10k.
Oh and by the way Dave, ordering my second guitar from MFG qualified me as a repeat customer and it was free shipping which saved me an additional $100 US.
Now I've just got one more guitar to buy but it may be about a year or less. A D-18 Authentic 1939.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

WonderfulRemark said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I did buy my Martin D18 from a dealer in Canada.
> I bought it from cosmo music. With the exchange rate and 15% off on boxing day + free shipping + only one tax was around $50 more from buying down in the US.
> ...


Must have been some real special deal as that is just under what you could get it at MFG for in US dollars. So if you paid $1,900 Canadian thats about $1,450 US. I guarantee your not going to find a D-18 anywhere like that brand new in Canada right now. Used ones go for more. D-18 standards are going new in Canada for about $3,300. Cosmo would have sold you that at a loss.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Must have been some real special deal as that is just under what you could get it at MFG for in US dollars. So if you paid $1,900 Canadian thats about $1,450 US. I guarantee your not going to find a D-18 anywhere like that brand new in Canada right now. Used ones go for more. D-18 standards are going new in Canada for about $3,300. Cosmo would have sold you that at a loss.



My apologies, I thought it was $1900 canadian but it was around $1900 USD.

It was $2150 Canadian.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

WonderfulRemark said:


> My apologies, I thought it was $1900 canadian but it was around $1900 USD.
> 
> It was $2150 Canadian.


Ah yes that makes more sense. Still a really good deal.


----------

